# La mia vita, la biografia di Ferguson



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2014)

E' uscita anche in Italia, il 29 gennaio, la biografia di uno dei più grandi, se non il più grande, manager della storia del calcio. Stiamo parlando di Sir Alex Ferguson, lo scozzese che ha guidato per oltre 27 anni il Manchester United, vincendo un numero impressionante di trofei. La biografia parla delle sue origini, della sua discesa nel calcio britannico, dagli inizi come allenatore che l'hanno portato a vincere con l'Aberdeen e poi con lo United e anche dei rapporti con i suoi colleghi e con i giocatori da lui allenati. Un libro da non perdere.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Io dopo un colloquio in giornata con [MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION] ho deciso di acquistarlo. Vediamo se merita, ma credo di si visto il personaggio


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Febbraio 2014)

La prenderò sicuramente, merita l'attenzione di ogni appassionato di calcio.


----------



## Tobi (3 Febbraio 2014)

Un grande allenatore ma non il piu grande della storia. Mi urtano queste celebrazioni. Cosa ha apportato al calcio ferguson? Ha creato uno stile.nuovo? No.
Ha innovato qualcosa?No. Ha vinto molto in premier ma.in europa in 27 anni non è che abbia vinto 5 champions.
Per dire ancelotti in un periodo piu breve ha fatto 5 anni e 3 finali quindi il 70%. Eppure nonostante questo non lo reputo uno dei migliori della.storia ma bensi un grande allenatore.
Mourinho idem, ha vinto 2 champions, piu che un bravo allenatore è un bravo motivatore ma non verrà ricordato di certo per il modo in cui faceva giocare le.proprie squadre.
Per me nell'ultimo decennio solo uno merita la top 5 dei migliori allenatori della storia ovvero Pep Guardiola che ha veramente apportato un nuovo modo di giocare e di intendere il calcio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Un grande allenatore ma non il piu grande della storia. Mi urtano queste celebrazioni. Cosa ha apportato al calcio ferguson? Ha creato uno stile.nuovo? No.
> Ha innovato qualcosa?No. Ha vinto molto in premier ma.in europa in 27 anni non è che abbia vinto 5 champions.
> Per dire ancelotti in un periodo piu breve ha fatto 5 anni e 3 finali quindi il 70%. Eppure nonostante questo non lo reputo uno dei migliori della.storia ma bensi un grande allenatore.
> Mourinho idem, ha vinto 2 champions, piu che un bravo allenatore è un bravo motivatore ma non verrà ricordato di certo per il modo in cui faceva giocare le.proprie squadre.
> Per me nell'ultimo decennio solo uno merita la top 5 dei migliori allenatori della storia ovvero Pep Guardiola che ha veramente apportato un nuovo modo di giocare e di intendere il calcio



Guardiola sopra a Mourinho non si può vedere...Guardiola grandissimo Allenatore, ma ha sempre allenato fenomeni...Messi, Iniesta, Xavi, Puyol, Ibrahimovic, Henry, Eto'o, Villa ora Lahm, Neuer, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Ribery, Robben, Muller su tutti
anche Mourinho ha sempre allenato grandi squadre, ma non come il Barca e Bayern
ha sempre avuto una squadra clamorosa...Ferguson come diceva [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ha portato una nuova mentalità al Club dove l'Inghilterra era dominata da 20 anni dal Liverpool...anche io penso che doveva vincere di più in Europa anche se ha fatto una Finale dove l'unico fenomeno era Rooney eh
Quest'anno si vede ancora di più la grandezza di Ferguson...l'anno scorso ha vinto il Campionato con mille punti di vantaggio e ora guarda che roba...l'anno scorso meritavano addirittura di passare contro il Real Madrid di Mourinho
Ferguson è stato uno dei più grandi di sempre (forse il migliore)

cmq per chi ha libro...parla tanto del rapporto che aveva con i suoi giocatori? Perchè mi interessa tanto


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] io l'ho appena ordinato, quando mi arriverà e non appena lo inizierò a leggere ti saprò dire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] io l'ho appena ordinato, quando mi arriverà e non appena lo inizierò a leggere ti saprò dire.



grazie! Intanto mi prendo quello di Ancelotti


----------



## Van The Man (3 Febbraio 2014)

Che Ferguson non abbia portato nulla al calcio mi pare affermazione piuttosto curiosa. Ormai sta passando il concetto che sei un grande solo se vinci dalle 5 Champions in su. Mi pare che sempre più spesso si confonda il calcio reale con quello della XboX, dove in una settimana puoi vincere 78 trofei senza colpo ferire


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Che Ferguson non abbia portato nulla al calcio mi pare affermazione piuttosto curiosa. Ormai sta passando il concetto che sei un grande solo se vinci dalle 5 Champions in su. Mi pare che sempre più spesso si confonda il calcio reale con quello della XboX, dove in una settimana puoi vincere 78 trofei senza colpo ferire



Perfetto, as usual


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Lo comprerò, sicuramente.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grazie! Intanto mi prendo quello di Ancelotti



Di Ancelotti ho letto il primo. Molto bello.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Di Ancelotti ho letto il primo. Molto bello.


Il primo non l'ho letto, ma il secondo è ottimo, ed è adatto anche per chi vorrebbe fare il mestiere dell'allenatore. Molto bello.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il primo non l'ho letto, ma il secondo è ottimo, ed è adatto anche per chi vorrebbe fare il mestiere dell'allenatore. Molto bello.



Invece il primo di tattico ha poco, però racconta tantissimissimi retroscena da ragazzo fino alla Champions. Tutto molto divertente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Di Ancelotti ho letto il primo. Molto bello.



titolo? Di che parla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece il primo di tattico ha poco, però racconta tantissimissimi retroscena da ragazzo fino alla Champions. Tutto molto divertente.



ah...a me interessa soprattutto di cosa pensa su i suoi giocatori...Nesta, Seedorf, Pippo e compagnia...parla di queste cose?


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah...a me interessa soprattutto di cosa pensa su i suoi giocatori...Nesta, Seedorf, Pippo e compagnia...parla di queste cose?



Yes yes yes. Parla di un pò tutti, anche Del Piero, Zidane, Davids, Crespo, Kaladze. Tutti momenti divertenti. Poi anche momenti belli come la finale di Atene. Penso sia quello che fa per te. Io l'ho divorato in 3 giorni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Yes yes yes. Parla di un pò tutti, anche Del Piero, Zidane, Davids, Crespo, Kaladze. Tutti momenti divertenti. Poi anche momenti belli come la finale di Atene. Penso sia quello che fa per te. Io l'ho divorato in 3 giorni.



titolo? Ottimo!


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> titolo? Ottimo!


Il primo si chiama "Preferisco la coppa", il secondo "Il Mio Albero di Natale". Però stiamo facendo troppo OT. Torniamo a parlare di Ferguson e del suo libro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il primo si chiama "Preferisco la coppa", il secondo "Il Mio Albero di Natale". Però stiamo facendo troppo OT. Torniamo a parlare di Ferguson e del suo libro.



giusto, grazie mille!


----------



## Belfast Boy (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lo comprerò sicuramente, Sir Alex non è stato un allenatore di Calcio ma un manager a tutto tondo che ha vissuto più ere calcistiche.
Intendiamoci...non voglio elevarlo più di tanto come uomo che rappresenta degnamente il britannico medio sia nel bene che nel male. Ma ha dato veramente tanto al calcio non solo al Man U
Rispetto


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2014)

L'efficienza di Amazon e della sua logistica è impressionante. Ordinato domenica alle 12 e arrivato poco fa dopo soli due giorni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> L'efficienza di Amazon e della sua logistica è impressionante. Ordinato domenica alle 12 e arrivato poco fa dopo soli due giorni.


Sempre soddisfatto di Amazon, eccetto qualche corriere un pò imbranato, ma quando è l'SDA a portarti i prodotti niente da dire.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sempre soddisfatto di Amazon, eccetto qualche corriere un pò imbranato, ma quando è l'SDA a portarti i prodotti niente da dire.



A me finora me li hanno portati DHL, TNT e oggi SDA. Nessun problema.

Comunque il libro per ora pare meritare davvero, vi terrò aggiornati


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A me finora me li hanno portati DHL, TNT e oggi SDA. Nessun problema.


Non è una questione di tempi è una questione più che altro personale, perchè abitando in una zona di "campagna" fatta di una lunga discesa i corrieri diversi dall'SDA, si fermano sempre nella piazzetta vicino casa mia, costringendomi a "salire" ed andare lì. Nulla di che  . Per il resto tutti i corrieri si sono sempre dimostrati gentilissimi e puntuali.


----------



## Tobi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Che Ferguson non abbia portato nulla al calcio mi pare affermazione piuttosto curiosa. Ormai sta passando il concetto che sei un grande solo se vinci dalle 5 Champions in su. Mi pare che sempre più spesso si confonda il calcio reale con quello della XboX, dove in una settimana puoi vincere 78 trofei senza colpo ferire



Io ho parlato di filosofia di gioco e tra ferguson e guardiola stravince guardiola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

allora [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] merita sto libro?? Vorrei prendermi quello di Ancelotti "Preferisco la Coppa", ma sono 2 mesi che non è disponibile su Amazo


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] merita sto libro?? Vorrei prendermi quello di Ancelotti "Preferisco la Coppa", ma sono 2 mesi che non è disponibile su Amazo



A me è piaciuto nonostante mi aspettavo qualche aneddoto in più. Però è bello, vale il prezzo imho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto nonostante mi aspettavo qualche aneddoto in più. Però è bello, vale il prezzo imho.



L'ho comprato su Amazon...vediamo


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'ho comprato su Amazon...vediamo



Cioè di aneddoti ce ne sono, sono sicuramente interessanti se non sai nulla o poco di Ferguson. Per chi sa vita, morte e miracoli di Sir Alex alcuni di questi aneddoti non dicono nulla. Però il libro è bello perché ti fa capire che il calcio non è solo "il gioco", ma il calcio è anche altro. E ti fa capire anche che si può essere grandi allenatori (e Ferguson non è un grande, ma un grandissimo) anche senza essere grandi innovatori dal punto di vista tecnico. Non ti dico altro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cioè di aneddoti ce ne sono, sono sicuramente interessanti se non sai nulla o poco di Ferguson. Per chi sa vita, morte e miracoli di Sir Alex alcuni di questi aneddoti non dicono nulla. Però il libro è bello perché ti fa capire che il calcio non è solo "il gioco", ma il calcio è anche altro. E ti fa capire anche che si può essere grandi allenatori (e Ferguson non è un grande, ma un grandissimo) anche senza essere grandi innovatori dal punto di vista tecnico. Non ti dico altro



ho letto che parla anche di qualche Italiano e di qualche suo giocatore...ottimo


----------

